# Graphic request



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I suck with imitating graphics, so I need some help here...







I need something like this, but without the faces or text. Just the color and texture of it. Its for a project I'm working on in After Effects. I'll give credit.

I'd prefer to have it be over 640x480 and having the PDF (with all the original layers) would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

im on it


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

Something like this?





edit sorry thought you meant that it should be 640 480 at first, anyway if its like this you want it i can make it bigger


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

The colors are right (outer red could be a little darker, but... If you look closely, the original picture has a pattern over it, I want something similar to the pattern...






The pattern is easier to see in this...


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

a i see, think i know how to get there
i'm on it


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

better?

it looks like the pattern is made out of an image, i tried to reproduce it somewhat with layers of brush strokes


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, let me try applying it in after effects.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

godspeed, I'm off any ways 
hope it works


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, comparing it to the original shot, I think there needs to be more orange spread out (cuz right now there is a lot of light yellow and dark red, and bright orange) but it needs to be a little less saturated ( I adjusted the saturation in AE myself)

But this is fine as is, but if you want to challenge yourself it wouldn't be hard for me to swap out pictures.


----------

